# Drinking flavored water / Crystal Light



## cujo (Mar 1, 2011)

What is anyones feeling on aspartame / sucralose? Since these are calorieless, are they okay to drink? I eat an extremely healthy, high calorie diet but tend to drink a lot of flavored water and crystal light. Can these sweeteners turn to fat? I have researched and have seen mixed opinions.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

I would not drink too many of them if you're worried about the sweetener being bad for you. As far as turning to fat I really don't think so.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 2, 2011)

Zero calorie sweeteners cannot give you energy nor can they be turned into fat. Sweeteners will make the pancreas produce a little insulin however even the thought of food produces insulin. I think this is where that bullshit myth started.
I'd try to avoid artificial sweeteners as much as possible though.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2011)

Water and green tea No artificial sweetners

Once I quite eating sweetners I don't miss them.  and your taste's change pretty quick 

anything with sugar is REAL Sweet now


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2011)

Agave Nector has a slightly lower GI  than other sugars.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Water and green tea No artificial sweetners
> 
> Once I quite eating sweetners I don't miss them.  and your taste's change pretty quick
> 
> anything with sugar is REAL Sweet now



I know what you mean. I took a sip of Mountain Dew a couple of months ago and almost puked.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 2, 2011)

crystal light (because of all the sweeteners) makes me fart uncontrollably


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> crystal light (because of all the sweeteners) makes me fart uncontrollably



What's wrong with that?


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> crystal light (because of all the sweeteners) makes me fart uncontrollably





vortrit said:


> What's wrong with that?




It's not polite...?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

2B1 said:


> It's not polite...?



That's the best part...


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's the best part...




...but they'll all laugh at you.  Then what?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

2B1 said:


> ...but they'll all laugh at you.  Then what?



That's the point. They laugh at me anyway.

My room mates got some Crystal Light. It's got fiber in it and I think a little protein. It might actually be the fiber and not the artificial sugar.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dude, my neighbor lady gave me some tasteless fiber supplement stuff last week.  I used it one evening, 7.5g of fiber, and for the entire following day I had an odor reminiscent of a paper factory.  It was truly tragic for all involved.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Dude, my neighbor lady gave me some tasteless fiber supplement stuff last week.  I used it one evening, 7.5g of fiber, and for the entire following day I had an odor reminiscent of a paper factory.  It was truly tragic for all involved.



I don't know if all crystal light has it, but the kind one of my room mates buy had 5 grams of fiber, and 3 grams of protein (I actually stole one and am drinking it right now. Strawberry banana! It's not bad). It just seems likely that fiber would give someone gas. Of course some artificial sweeteners are also used in laxatives so that makes sense too.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know what you mean. I took a sip of Mountain Dew a couple of months ago and almost puked.


 
    I hear you there!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 3, 2011)

My wife sees me eating healthy and "wants" to eat better.  She has been eating rasin "BRAN"    and farting like a pig!   What's worse  the can lock the window on her car and fart me and the kids out!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok  Hijacked the thread to a fart thread  Sorry


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 3, 2011)

aspartame has been getting a bad rap lately.  try flavored seltzer.  yea, it kinda taste like shit in the beginning, but now i love the stuff!  i am talking just pure plain flavored seltzer (carbonated water & natural flavors). some seltzer has aspartame in them.  give it a try...u get used to it and its cheap as hell


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Ok  Hijacked the thread to a fart thread  Sorry


----------

